# 48 days later



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/64112053/48dayslater.mov


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ooooh! SO Scary, LOL!  

Your pup?


----------



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes she is, but this is an old video. She is now 2 years old and keep on loving running


----------

